# Why bother owning a dog if you're going to do this....



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

:curse:

Really???


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have seen people arguing the positives of this. I don't get it. Getting rear ended before I would never put a dog in that position.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Personally I use one like the one on the dark van. It is a dog box/game box though. I would never take a trip or drive around town with the hound in it, its for the woods..


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> Personally I use one like the one on the dark van. It is a dog box/game box though. I would never take a trip or drive around town with the hound in it, its for the woods..


Yeah see that is a bit different...you've gotta use a box out in the woods if you're not letting your dog follow by foot. I have been on hunts where those boxes were absolutely necessary for containment during transport out in the woods.

Using it on the highway I really cannot see how people can argue the positives, but I guess that's just me. Aside from the obvious risk of being rear ended, there is absolutely no protection from any elements, and what about stop and go traffic placing the dog in direct path of exhaust fumes? Idunno, not my style of transport for a dog.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Using it on the highway I really cannot see how people can argue the positives, but I guess that's just me. Aside from the obvious risk of being rear ended, there is absolutely no protection from any elements, and what about stop and go traffic placing the dog in direct path of exhaust fumes? Idunno, not my style of transport for a dog.


Exactly my thoughts. Can't see any upside to carrying any animal like that in city or highway traffic. Not to mention that in stopped traffic people or other dogs could come in close contact with the dog.

Joe


----------

